# Let sleeping bears lie........



## Jumper (Jan 22, 2007)

http://news.channels.aolsvc.aol.ca/news/article.adp?id=20070122084909990002

Two Alta. Workers Recovering After Bear Attack
CBC News

Two Alberta forestry surveyors are recovering in hospital after being mauled by a bear this weekend.

The man and woman, both workers for Alberta Sustainable Resource Development, were collecting data on the mountain pine beetle in a remote area south of Grand Prairie.

A spokesperson for the department told the Edmonton Journal the workers accidentally walked over the bear's snow-covered den.

The bear emerged and attacked them, striking the man's leg before turning on the woman, who has injuries to her hand and wrist.

The surveyors radioed for help and were picked up by helicopter. The man and woman, both in their 20s, required surgery for their injuries.

Fish and wildlife officials are searching for the bear and workers in the area have been warned to stay away from the den.

With files from the Canadian Press


I do not think I would be working in that area without a minimum of bear spray.


----------



## crowboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you read that the guy that got bit was also on the crew that got stranded in that blizzard awhile back and had to get rescued by helicopter? Just having a bad winter!


----------

